# Lexus IS F Correction & Detail - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Paint repair:
1. PPG D8105 Ceramic Clear coat
2. Menzerna polish

Clean:
1. Meguiar's D 
2. CQuartz cleaner

Paint protection:
1. CQuartz/G|techniq C1 
2. AutoBling SPEED WAX

Glass:
1. 3M M70 film
2. V-KOOL V40 film
3. G|techniq G1

Wheel:
1. WURTH underbody seal
2. G|techniq C5

Interior:
1. G|techniq L1

=====================================
When customer come to our shop, he got a accident...:doublesho
It's ok, we also had repairing service..

















Due to this area is very easy to get scratch, I suggest him to add a PPG ceramic clear coat.










































Before bake, we install 3M and V-KOOL films.


















































It's ready for painting:


























































repairing finish:

























































Then apply WURTH underbody seal:

































Underbody finish:

















Start to detail:









Polish finish:

















Then coating by G|techniq & CQuartz product:









































































































Engine Room coat CQuartz by spray gun


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow great turnaround guys


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very professional! Very nice repair job, better than factory!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very good , glad to see you did dismantle everything to paint the car :thumb:


----------



## Alphamen (Feb 3, 2011)

Fantastic work there guys - really superb and comprehensive turnaround there! Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Excellent work. That's is some workshop too.

Stunning car.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

steview said:


> Wow great turnaround guys





turboyamaha said:


> Very nice!!





davelincs said:


> Excellent work





type[r]+ said:


> Very professional! Very nice repair job, better than factory!





Racer said:


> Very good , glad to see you did dismantle everything to paint the car :thumb:





Alphamen said:


> Fantastic work there guys - really superb and comprehensive turnaround there! Excellent :thumb:





CupraElliott said:


> Excellent work. That's is some workshop too.
> 
> Stunning car.


Thanks for your appreciation :wave:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great work Orion! :thumb: Did you receive my email?


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome job. :thumb:

Did you seal the fresh painted zone?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals;2641800 said:


> Great work Orion! :thumb: Did you receive my email?


yes, but I am super busy these months, can't do anything now...


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

F. Premens said:


> Awesome job. :thumb:
> 
> Did you seal the fresh painted zone?


yes, I had bake oven in my shop, can bake paint or coat.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there guys :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work....

The logos on these cans looks the same as the logo of Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got one of these in tomorrow for a 2 day correction & protection valet, will post some pics


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

UK Bodyshops take note!
Excellent work!


----------

